# Any furry youtubers here?



## Joni (Jan 1, 2020)

Is there anyone making YouTube videos? Furry related or not.
I have a furry channel where want to upload more videos in 2020 But another channel in german aswell.
www.youtube.com: The Science Furry


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm hoping to make some art-related ones in the near future. But given the state of Youtube's policies at the moment, I don't wonder if I won't be better off hosting them somewhere different. It's as if the "You" has gone out of Youtube and they want to drive people off platform.

I have an account there but so far haven't uploaded yet.


----------



## Joni (Jan 2, 2020)

Anthrasmagoria said:


> I'm hoping to make some art-related ones in the near future. But given the state of Youtube's policies at the moment, I don't wonder if I won't be better off hosting them somewhere different. It's as if the "You" has gone out of Youtube and they want to drive people off platform.
> 
> I have an account there but so far haven't uploaded yet.


Yeah YouTube is verry shitty in some aspects. Unfortunately there's no real alternative. I looked for some but nothing is really worth the effort, so I keep being there, also because I have some amount of subscribers already.


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 2, 2020)

www.youtube.com: volkinaxe  here is my channel


----------



## Joni (Jan 2, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> www.youtube.com: volkinaxe  here is my channel


I  definitely know your channel But are there more youtubers


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 2, 2020)

there is this channel I don't know who it was butt someone on FA  
www.youtube.com: Nitro Storm


----------



## Joni (Jan 2, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> there is this channel I don't know who it was butt someone on FA
> www.youtube.com: Nitro Storm


Ahh yeah. The channel name changed.


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jan 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> Yeah YouTube is verry shitty in some aspects. Unfortunately there's no real alternative. I looked for some but nothing is really worth the effort, so I keep being there, also because I have some amount of subscribers already.



It might be a good idea to make secondary accounts on alternative platforms anyway just in case. I have one on Bitchute and Vimeo in case Youtube goes completely downhill or in case the others become more popular.


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 4, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> there is this channel I don't know who it was butt someone on FA
> www.youtube.com: Nitro Storm



That would be @Firio Zifirion


----------



## Joni (Jan 4, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> That would be @Firio Zifirion


Really. I'm sure it was someone else But I really can't remember the name


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> Really. I'm sure it was someone else But I really can't remember the name





There a LPW regular


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 4, 2020)

volkinaxe said:


> there is this channel I don't know who it was butt someone on FA
> www.youtube.com: Nitro Storm


Thats me


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 4, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> That would be @Firio Zifirion


Itsss me


Joni said:


> Really. I'm sure it was someone else But I really can't remember the name


I can confirm... Tommorow new track... Dubstep called Timecode ;3


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 4, 2020)

Joni said:


> Ahh yeah. The channel name changed.


Never.. I swear.. I never changed my name... I just have 6 channels


----------



## Lobie5 (Jan 4, 2020)

I've got one for my animations!  Only a few small things on it right now, but I'm planning on putting some more work into it this year.
www.youtube.com: Lobie The Cartoonist


----------



## volkinaxe (Jan 5, 2020)

Lobie5 said:


> I've got one for my animations!  Only a few small things on it right now, but I'm planning on putting some more work into it this year.
> www.youtube.com: Lobie The Cartoonist


subed


----------



## Joni (Jan 5, 2020)

Firio Zifirion said:


> Itsss me
> 
> I can confirm... Tommorow new track... Dubstep called Timecode ;3


Weird. LOL. There was someone having a music channel aswell. But that was a long time ago.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Jan 5, 2020)

Joni said:


> Weird. LOL. There was someone having a music channel aswell. But that was a long time ago.


;3


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 5, 2020)

I YouTubed a thing


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm not yet, but I have some plans in the works


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Jan 25, 2020)

I post furry animations on my channel (most of them are animation memes) I guess I'm a YouTuber? : P
Feel free to look at my dumb animations! xD
www.youtube.com/shadowcatzz


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

I like Youtube.


----------



## Baalf (Oct 26, 2021)

Yeah. I do have a general gaming channel, although my most popular videos tend to be fatfur MUGEN vids. There are also a bunch of rant videoes and a cute video of me talking to a turkey.

My channel, BaalfGames, is here: https://youtube.com/channel/UCCgpQvlDvWCOdYiSgI8HxbQ


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 29, 2021)

I’m trying lol not vary good


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 29, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'm not yet, but I have some plans in the works



Quackaroonie!
I *do* have one now.








						Marius Merganser
					

I'm an avian furry and I've set up this channel to share my birding videos.




					www.youtube.com


----------

